# I know as fans we have suffered but PLEASE stop overrating David Lee



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

He is a solid role player with the chance to one day become a glorified role player but it kills me to see how NYK fans severely overrate the true talents of this guy.


They never fail to speak on his intangibles but that is another way of saying he really has no true skill. 

He is a garbage player. I love the guy. Love the way he plays but as of now, he isn't even starter material. 

We have suffered from years of not having any young talent on the court but who here doesn't believe Renaldo Balkman could average 10/10 if Lee is traded and Balkman gets the minutes.

In fact I would say that Balkman could average more blocks and steals than Lee. Of course we should be able to agree that Blakman is a much better defender as well. 

I like Lee. Hope he ends his career as a Knick but you will never see me confuse Kurt Rambis with Dennis Rodman.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I said the same thing in the Artest thread, I love Lee and all but some of us on this board overrate him a tad much.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Amazing*

Theguy was 6th in the league in rebounding until he was hurt....COMING OFF THE BENCH! He was in his second year, for Christ sakes. He was a super solid double-double guy without ever having a part in the offense. You guys say that those of us who believe he will be a very good starter are crazy. I say to you: : What is there about him that makes you believe he won't continue to improve? He went from a 60% FTer to 80% in one year. Bet against this guy and you will lose.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the guy, but the only person I may realistically trade him for is Ron Artest.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

If Lee gets traded I'll probably go without eating for about a week listening to "everybody hurts" by REM.


DAVID! DAVID! DAVID! 



Kiyaman where are you?....i know your with me on this


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think David Lee is just rated where he needs to be but certainly some team fans who haven't seen him play underrate him a little bit by making trade proposals such as "Luther Head for David Lee" they need to have their heads checked. 

But to be honest with you I want Lee traded now while his value is still high because I'm predicting a decline on his stats next year not because he hasn't improved he has great work ethic and drive but the Knicks front court is stacked.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

david lee. I love him to death, hes our shallow water, but the pools getting filled up. We got enough deepend swimmers, that we dont need the shallow water any longer.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> david lee. I love him to death, hes our shallow water, but the pools getting filled up. We got enough deepend swimmers, that we dont need the shallow water any longer.


Huuuuhhhh?!?? 
lol:biggrin:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Trading Lee would be a mistake.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Huuuuhhhh?!??
> lol:biggrin:


lol, I tried sounding poetic


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*yeah....but it wasn't even original*

you heard it when Larry Brown was coaching. Shame on you for passing it off as yours. Besides, you screwed it up....

edit: Not sure if it was Brown or Thomas that said it.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

He plays hard and he's a rebounding machine...he's all over the floor for those boards. Almost 11 & 11 in under 30mpg, without being a part of the offense, he's a valuable memeber of the team. And should stay with them for years. Your not gonna get much better than him in return, especially now that they dont need a susperstar PF. With him being on the rookie scale, the most they'd get is a dime-a-dozen SG for him, who won't provide much more of anthing. With Balkman and Lee, there will always be a scrappy player of the floor, but Lee is more polished than Balkman. 

If anything Jeffries was the mostoverrated player on team. He doesn't do sh!t, AND we got lit up from the 3 posistion last yr. They need to package Jeffries, M. Rose contract, Q (or Crawford) and get some shooters.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Balkman pick looks better by the day


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Talk about insanity*

Lee is expendable according to many of you. He's over-rated. Then in the next sentence you rave about Balkman. The guy is a high energy guy...period. He didn't contribute anything to the offense other than putbacks and break dunks and he wasn't the defensive stopper we hoped for (in fact he wasn't even a GOOD man defender last year. He showed no ability to become a shooter or a good FT shooter. Balkman average 10-10? Maybe 10 points, but not the boards. He simply is not a similar player to Lee. Every other GM wants Lee included in any trade talks but I haven't seen RB mentioned once as a guy the other teams have high on their lists. Why? If Renaldo has a 2nd year like Lee did, we can talk about it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Talk about insanity*



alphaorange said:


> Lee is expendable according to many of you. He's over-rated. Then in the next sentence you rave about Balkman. The guy is a high energy guy...period. He didn't contribute anything to the offense other than putbacks and break dunks and he wasn't the defensive stopper we hoped for (in fact he wasn't even a GOOD man defender last year. He showed no ability to become a shooter or a good FT shooter. Balkman average 10-10? Maybe 10 points, but not the boards. He simply is not a similar player to Lee. Every other GM wants Lee included in any trade talks but I haven't seen RB mentioned once as a guy the other teams have high on their lists. Why? If Renaldo has a 2nd year like Lee did, we can talk about it.


the funny thing is that balkman's rookie season is pretty close to lee's rook year.

lee's rook year . per 40 minutes via the good folks at knickerblogger.net
pts 12.2 reb. 10.7 ast. 1.5 . bl.0.7 st.1.1 to.1.8 fg.596 ft. .577

balkman rook year per. 40 min.
pts.12.6 reb. 11.1 ast. 1.7 bl. 2.1 st. 1.7 to. 1.8 fg. 505 ft% .567

if anything balkman's rook year is superior , showing more promise as a rebounder, passer, ballhandler and worlds more potential as a defender...also when Lee went down balkman filled in quite admirably putting up numbers at a similar(although slightly lesser) rate while playing much better defense.

if teams want lee instead i really dont care its not like lee is irreplacable , the guy backing him up has shown quite capable of filling his shoes...as it goes now the knicks just have 2 guys who are excellent 3/4 backup role players, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Talk about insanity*



Da Grinch said:


> the funny thing is that balkman's rookie season is pretty close to lee's rook year.
> 
> lee's rook year . per 40 minutes via the good folks at knickerblogger.net
> pts 12.2 reb. 10.7 ast. 1.5 . bl.0.7 st.1.1 to.1.8 fg.596 ft. .577
> ...


per 48's can't be applied to ONLY one year, especially rookie years. on any given day i would've said balkman had a better rookie year than Lee, but that's only because Balkman had the chance, as opposed to lee.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Talk about insanity*



Gotham2krazy said:


> per 48's can't be applied to ONLY one year, especially rookie years. on any given day i would've said balkman had a better rookie year than Lee, but that's only because Balkman had the chance, as opposed to lee.


lee actually played more minutes in his rookie year than balkman , 16.9-15.6...if any1 had more of an opportunity it was lee.


----------

